# turbo standalone pkg



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like their gone. Just add hd for $10 and in the 11 other platinum channels.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

clyde sauls said:


> Looks like their gone. Just add hd for $10 and in the 11 other platinum channels.


No one said they are gone. They are just promoting other packages right now. Turbo HD is still there. So is DISH Family, Welcome Pack, Flex TV, etc.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The turbo packs still exist, but I don't think Dish is offering them for new or existing subs anymore.

The reason: PROGRAM PROVIDERTS NIXED IT, they want all their junk SD channels to be provided to everybody,too. So, they bundle SD with HD and will not allow it any other way.

Dish had a great idea for all HD packages but the program providers say "NO WAY"!


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I meant they are no longer available to add or change to if you already sub to turbo bronze,silver,or gold.Gone in that sense.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

They're still available.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I think you can keep your turbo package, but it seems like the OP was right... Turbo HD is effectively dead now. When I go to manage my account I see the Turbo HD Gold selected but grayed out to be changed back to and none of the other TurboHD packages are there. Not that I surprised, they seemed to have been trying to go away from them for a while.

Why are they still using the "Classic" names now then? They need to just go to bronze gold silver etc and get rid of the classic, it's not classic if it's the only packages you have available.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> I think you can keep your turbo package, but it seems like the OP was right... Turbo HD is effectively dead now. When I go to manage my account I see the Turbo HD Gold selected but grayed out to be changed back to and none of the other TurboHD packages are there. Not that I surprised, they seemed to have been trying to go away from them for a while.
> 
> Why are they still using the "Classic" names now then? They need to just go to bronze gold silver etc and get rid of the classic, it's not classic if it's the only packages you have available.


I work there. The packages are still available. Maybe they took them off of the website and the ability to add them on the site, but they most certainly are still available to add.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

puckwithahalo said:


> The packages are still available. Maybe they took them off of the website and the ability to add them on the site, but they most certainly are still available to add.


Yeah we got told that the packages are still available but they're just not actively promoting them for the time being.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

It's amazing how people have all this alleged "insider" knowledge. Turbo HD packages as of today are still available for new customers. All business rules still allow them. Notice in the literature there is no mention of the Welcome Pack? It's still available. So is FLEXTV.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mr-Rick said:


> It's amazing how people have all this alleged "insider" knowledge. Turbo HD packages as of today are still available for new customers. All business rules still allow them. Notice in the literature there is no mention of the Welcome Pack? It's still available. So is FLEXTV.


What is flex TV?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

FLEXTV is the replacement for the Dish Now! pre-paid program.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Where on their sire can one order turboHD ?


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Where on their sire can one order turboHD ?


You cant you will have to call. I called this morning to unsubscribe to the showtime/hbo . My three mos was up as of yesterday. I asked about the free platinum and was told that was for new subs for turbo pkg but included in classic pkgs . I could change and did to classic 200 and kept hd for $10 including the platinum. Now my bill will go down $2. I asked before changing if I could go back to the hd turbo gold. Yes, He said they are still there . I mention the website not showing. He said they were updating the website and might show up the turbo pkgs later. But they are still available all 3 bronze,gold and silver.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Gotcha, i do fine it weird that almost all package now have 'classic' associated with them.


----------



## Mudgut (Aug 5, 2009)

Is the platinum HD free to new Turbo HD subscribers? I forgot to ask when I called yesterday.

I was also told that locals were included and I could not remove them to lower price. Is that true?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

no and no.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I guess they are free to the classic pkg only. New and old customers alike. This a copy of my current bill after changing from turbo gold to classic 200 w/dvr and dropping hbo/showtime. Also have a $10 credit for 5 mos loyalty.

COUNTY TAX -$0.04 
DISTRICT TAX -$0.02 
STATE TAXES -$0.08 
08/04 08/04 CLASSIC SILVER 200 WITH 08/04 TO 09/03 -$57.99 
08/04 08/04 CLASSIC SILVER 200 WITH 08/04 TO 09/03 $57.99 
08/04 08/04 CLASSIC SILVER 200 WITH 08/04 TO 09/03 $57.99 
08/04 08/04 PLATINUMHD 08/04 TO 09/03 -$10.00 
08/04 08/04 PLATINUMHD 08/04 TO 09/03 $10.00 
08/04 08/04 2 PREMIUMS WITH 08/04 TO 09/03 -$31.00 
08/04 08/04 TURBOHD GOLD WITH DVR 08/04 TO 09/03 -$59.99 
08/04 08/04 HD & PLATINUM 08/04 TO 09/03 $10.00 
07/28 05/29 DISHHD ABSOLUTE WITH -$10.00


----------

